# HR Giger Dead at 74



## NemesisTheory (May 13, 2014)

HR Giger's influence on the metal community, art, and film cannot be under-stated. He pushed so many of us to new creative levels and dark corners of our own minds. Few artists become legends in their own time such as he did. 

H.R. Giger, Surrealist Artist and 'Alien' Designer, Dead at 74 | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------

